# AA77 Never Used American Airlines N644AA Jetliner



## Terral (Mar 1, 2010)

Greetings to All:

The Govt 9/11 Cover Story LIE says that American Airlines Flight 77 (AA77) took off on September 11, 2001 at *8:10 AM* (ACAAR Page 200 PDF) from *Washington Dulles International Airport* using a Jetliner with the *N644AA* tail number (Wiki). However, the *#1* entry on my *Pentagon Timeline* (here) points directly to the evidence that AA11 and AA77 were *canceled on 9/11* (link). Our 911Truth Investigation takes us to the *Bureau of Transportation Statistics* (link) where you see the *"Data and Statistics" Tab* at the top of the page. Click the link and find *"Airline On-Time Statistics,"* which lists the data on every flight from January 1995 to December 2009. We want *"Detailed Statistics"* and specific information on *"Departures,"* so click on that option:

BTS | Airline On-Time Statistics

Departures

You are looking for *'All Statistics'* for every AA Flight that took off from Dulles International Airport for September 11, 2001, which gives you these results:







Right off the bat, you can see that the information for AA77 is "0000" across the board and 'no' tail number was taken down and recorded in any Dulles International Airport Log Book, because American Airlines never assigned 'any' AA Jetliner to this 'canceled' route. If we go backwards in time to 9/10 and 9/9 and 9/8 through the entire month of September 2001, then you will see that American Airlines NEVER used the  *N644AA* Jetliner on this AA77 Dulles/LAX Route. 

The AA77 Data for *9/10/2001* looks like this:



> AA             09/10/2001             0077             *N632AA*             LAX             08:10             08:09             0326              0313             -1             08:22             0013             N/A             N/A



The AA77 Data For 9/09/2001 looks like this:



> AA             09/09/2001             0077             *N628AA*             LAX             08:10             08:06             0326              0295             -4             08:15             0009             N/A             N/A


The AA77 Data For 9/08/2001 looks like this:



> AA             09/08/2001             0077             *N618AA*             LAX             08:10             08:06             0326              0302             -4             08:14             0008             N/A             N/A


The AA77 Data For 9/07/2001 looks like this:



> AA             09/01/2001             0077             *N624AA*             LAX             08:10             08:10             0314              0308             0             08:20             0010             N/A             N/A


Keep going through all the days for 2001 to realize that *N644AA* is NOT used for this AA77 route 'and' since no tail number was taken down for this 9/11/2001 flight, then *N644AA* has NOTHING whatsoever to do with *"What Really Happened At The Pentagon"* (my Topic) nor *"What Really Happened On 9/11"* (my Topic). 

The FBI simply pulled a tail number out of a hat and gave 9/11 victims seats on canceled flights with manufactured flight manifests.

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Mar 1, 2010)

Terral=

Any word on where the passengers are?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 1, 2010)

you are a jackass. all flights that didnt arrive at their destination before the FAA ordered the skies to be cleared have corrupted data.

it doesnt matter what flight you look at.

it doesnt matter what tail number you look at.

it doesnt even matter what airport you look at, moron.

unless you are going to say that flight 77 arrived at its destination before the skies were cleared you are simply being a fucking moron.



...again.


----------



## LarsMac (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever pointed out that it is the owner of the aircraft that assigns the registration number when registering it with FAA, not the airline?
And "never" is a long time.


----------



## PhysicsExist (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice corroborating evidence to support 9/11 fallacies.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By09-sMzPH8[/ame]

the pentagon is just the icing on the cake.  the twin towers being vaporized into 3 stories of rubble and WTC7 free falling proves there's a coverup and a reinvestigation is required.

BuildingWhat? - Building 7 |Please stand with the 9-11 families in calling for a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ?

AE911Truth.org


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 1, 2011)

stop your lies and spam


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 1, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> Nice corroborating evidence to support 9/11 fallacies.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By09-sMzPH8
> 
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xv5PrXj00g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 2, 2011)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Govt 9/11 Cover Story LIE says that American Airlines Flight 77 (AA77) took off on September 11, 2001 at *8:10 AM* (ACAAR Page 200 PDF) from *Washington Dulles International Airport* using a Jetliner with the *N644AA* tail number (Wiki). However, the *#1* entry on my *Pentagon Timeline* (here) points directly to the evidence that AA11 and AA77 were *canceled on 9/11* (link). Our 911Truth Investigation takes us to the *Bureau of Transportation Statistics* (link) where you see the *"Data and Statistics" Tab* at the top of the page. Click the link and find *"Airline On-Time Statistics,"* which lists the data on every flight from January 1995 to December 2009. We want *"Detailed Statistics"* and specific information on *"Departures,"* so click on that option:
> 
> ...



Your own evidence proves that EVERY flight that got grounded as well as the 4 crashed aircraft all have no info as you posted.

Further you have been asked repeatedly by me and others... where the hell are the people? How did the Government secretly kidnap them all , murder them, and put their body parts and DNA in the 4 crash sites in less then 2 hours without being seen?

How did the Government secretly move aircraft debris to the Pentagon and the Pennsylvania sites with out being seen? In under 2 hours? Who did they pay to commit suicide on the 2 jets that slammed into the Twin Towers?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 2, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> *Your own evidence proves that EVERY flight that got grounded as well as the 4 crashed aircraft all have no info as you posted.*
> 
> Further you have been asked repeatedly by me and others... where the hell are the people? How did the Government secretly kidnap them all , murder them, and put their body parts and DNA in the 4 crash sites in less then 2 hours without being seen?
> 
> How did the Government secretly move aircraft debris to the Pentagon and the Pennsylvania sites with out being seen? In under 2 hours? Who did they pay to commit suicide on the 2 jets that slammed into the Twin Towers?


this is the proof that troofers are fucking morons


----------



## PhysicsExist (Jan 2, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > *Your own evidence proves that EVERY flight that got grounded as well as the 4 crashed aircraft all have no info as you posted.*
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 2, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


^^^ more proof troofers are fucking morons


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 2, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Simple question..... Did 2 Jets hit the Twin Towers? 2 Jets full of fuel?


----------



## PhysicsExist (Jan 2, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Jet fuel cannot reach the temp to liquify steel.  Jet aluminum does not turn gold when molten. 

Stop.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 2, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > PhysicsExist said:
> ...


steel doesnt need to melt to lose its structural integrity


----------



## PhysicsExist (Jan 2, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



How is there molten steel dripping down from the corner?


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 2, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > PhysicsExist said:
> ...


it isnt


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 2, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Why do you bother with brain de4ad retards like this. He has no evidence and has a picture that could be anything. Yet INSISTS it is what he wants it to be.

Simple question.... if explosives melted steel why don't they use them in steel mills? If someone wired the buildings how EXACTLY did the charges on the floors hit and set afire by the planes survive to explode?

Let HIM explain what ACTUALLY caused what he claims is molten steel to occur.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 2, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > PhysicsExist said:
> ...


its funny to see them flail about


----------



## Patriot911 (Jan 2, 2011)

So if AA 77 never really existed, why hasn't American Airlines noticed they never lost a plane?  Truthtards are so retarded they can't even see the blatantly obvious flaws in their bullshit.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 2, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...


----------



## Patriot911 (Jan 2, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> How is there molten steel dripping down from the corner?


How is it you can state with any kind of confidence whatsoever that the substance dripping from the tower is molten steel?  Are you a metalurgist?  No?  That's right.  You're nothing but a low life truthtard that likes to pretend he's some kind of truthtard superhero.    Piece of shit.  But hey.  Don't let me get in the way of letting you make a fool out of yourself.  You do such an excellent job pretending you know what you're talking about.


----------



## hortysir (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## hortysir (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## PhysicsExist (Jan 2, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> > How is there molten steel dripping down from the corner?
> ...



Care to address ALL THE FACTS that PROVE my point in this video?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqJSDn5dgJc&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

You sir, are a distraction.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 2, 2011)

troofers are a distraction
but they make good entertainment to avoid boredom


----------

